# Navarre Fish Fry Fundraiser



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Please Join Us :

Navarre First Assembly of God Fish Fry Fundraiser for Overseas Missions
@ Broxson Outdoors 8155 Navarre Parkway (Across from Ace Hardware)
Saturday Sept. 27, 2014
11:00 a.m. till the fish is gone
Mullet, Hushpuppies, Bakebeans, Coleslaw, Drink
$6.00 per plate


----------

